# Vm Juice In East Rand



## Morne (25/7/14)

Hi all
Is there anyone in the east rand area stocking VM juice? I read so many good reviews, so i really wanna try it.

Thanks


----------



## RoSsIkId (25/7/14)

Nope sorry bud

You will need to order from them


----------



## Morne (25/7/14)

Cool... Thanks


----------



## RoSsIkId (25/7/14)

@Morne pm me if you goin to order.


----------

